# Repaint my deck



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks likes there's no primer under the paint, that's why it's peeling off. Power washing will get most of it off depending on how many PSI you've got. and it will make one heck of a mess below. You might want to consider sanding it all down, then priming and painting. If you decide to pressure wash, you can always cover up everything below with some 6 mil. poly or drop cloths to help collect all the flying chips of paint. From the pictures, the rest of the deck paint looks to be in good condition. Is the wood pressure treated?


----------



## jms (May 26, 2007)

florcraft

If you are worried about the mess power washing may cause then you
may be better off using a sander and scraper to get loose paint off your deck. just remember just because you powerwash does not mean
you won't have to sand and scrape after. the key is in the prep work 
this may take a little longer than you may think, but is well worth the time.Take your time and do it right.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

I'd use a stripper on it like Flood Powerlift. Hitting it with too much pressure from your power washer will tear up the wood. And you'll probably need a fair bit of pressure to get it all off. With the stripper to lift it first, you can use a bit less pressure and avoid tearing the wood up so much.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> Is the wood pressure treated?


I do not know.



> just because you powerwash does not mean
> you won't have to sand and scrape after


I am confident that I will need to sand and scrape eventually. I am just sick of it raining and having peeled paint stuck to my shoes. It comes off with minimal pressure.



> you can always cover up everything below with some 6 mil. poly or drop cloths to help collect all the flying chips of paint.


I thought about that, but I figured 6 mil poly will be like a swimming pool full of paint chips eh?
But what else to do.....


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Put down some mesh, like garden netting. It'll let the water pass through but catch the paint chips.


----------



## jms (May 26, 2007)

Florcraft said:


> I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET ON WITH THE WORK!
Things don't happen by them self. Try putting some runners down. while talking about it.
take care
jeff


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Actually part of the deck is done.
windy real bad right now which is making the paint chips fly too far.

will try again tommorrow.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Thin canvas drops to catch the chips
They'll get damp but water'll soak through
Powerwash anything off that will come off

Sand the rest
If you guys have one of those floor machines with the metal mesh grinder screens for concrete floors (I think it's used mostly for prep, sorry, the technical term escapes me-but being in flooring maybe you've seen/have them), well they've got screens for decks too
You'll have to set all the nails (they don't like nails), and it goes a bit slow, but it works

If you don't have enough left to warrant that, then scrape off the rest
Use a good scraper, I'd suggest Hyde's 2 1/2" Maxx Grip Tungsten Talon Heavy Duty Carbide Scraper, (and 2 Edge Blade)
It frikin rocks

Rotary sand what's left (if at all poss. but a random orbital will work also...just not as well for this job)

Do not "paint" the deck when the time comes
If you want a solid color, get a solid stain
I'd recommend Behr















Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!
J/K
I'd recommend Sikkens or a comparable quality


----------



## renoman456 (Mar 19, 2012)

*repaint my deck*



ron schenker said:


> Looks likes there's no primer under the paint, that's why it's peeling off. Power washing will get most of it off depending on how many PSI you've got. and it will make one heck of a mess below. You might want to consider sanding it all down, then priming and painting. If you decide to pressure wash, you can always cover up everything below with some 6 mil. poly or drop cloths to help collect all the flying chips of paint. From the pictures, the rest of the deck paint looks to be in good condition. Is the wood pressure treated?


Hi Ron,
I just wanted to ask you how much a job like this is worth if I decide to hire someone for mine, I purchaced this home 4 years ago the deck was pretty much in good condition. the other owner did it 2 years before iI bought it my deck is 10 x 10 

Thank you
Peter


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

That is why you stain a deck not paint a deck! I feel for you and the work you have before you.


----------



## renoman456 (Mar 19, 2012)

*repaint my deck*



Nailbags said:


> That is why you stain a deck not paint a deck! I feel for you and the work you have before you.


Hi Nailbags,
any suggestions ? How much do you think it will cost ?

Thank you for your time

Peter


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Renoman,
You need it stripped first to remove the old finish. Then it must be neutralized to bring the ph back to normal. Allow it to dry then seal it properly. It is not cheap work. The stripper is NaOH and it is nasty.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I just did my girlfriends deck last spring. Solid Latex Behr deck stain was put on 2 years before by previous owners to sell the house. Needless to say it was peeling all over. After using a power washer, and stripper, nothing really beat a palm sander and some 40 grit. A lot of boards were put in wrong anyways so I just flipped them over.


----------

